# I didnt know P's eat Potatoes!



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

View attachment 81345

LMAO

not my pic, I found it online


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> View attachment 81345
> 
> LMAO
> 
> not my pic, I found it online


title should be...
"i didnt know potatoes eat p's"

funny pic none the less

my p eats bananas


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Hehe, I have some snails in my tank, so I wanted to get rid of some of them so I dropped a pretty large piece of cucumber in, maybe 1 minute later they attacked it and tried to eat it.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

is that a real red belly alive or dead


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i'd say dead, as it would be flapping around!

what site was it on and what is the importance of the picture?


----------



## 'Ty' (Aug 29, 2005)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i'd say dead, as it would be flapping around!
> 
> what site was it on and what is the importance of the picture?


Get a sence of humor .....................


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what do u mean? i was just wondering why my potato head had caught a piranha?


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Intresting


----------

